# תרגיל במתמטיקה / טריגונומטריה



## cfu507

שלום,
איך אומרים תרגיל במתמתיקה, תרגיל בטריגונומטריה? תודה

math question, math problem?
trigonometry question, trigonometry problem?


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> שלום,
> איך אומרים תרגיל במתמטיקה, תרגיל בטריגונומטריה? תודה​
> math question, math problem?
> trigonometry question, trigonometry problem?



Math / trigonometry question / problem / exercise, they're all fine.

כמובן ששאלה היא
question
בעיה / תרגיל
problem / exercise​


----------



## elroy

A *problem* is one specific "challenge."

For example, 

Find _x_ if 2_x_ + 6 = 15.

or

Peter bought 3 eggs for $0.17 each.  How much change did he get for a one-dollar bill?

An *exercise* consists of more than one problem.

For example,

Instructions: Solve for _x_.

5_x_ - 3 = 24
4 + _x_ = 9 -_ x_
16_x _+ 24 = 100
It is less common to speak of "questions" in math.  It is mostly used with actual _questions_.

For example,

What is the square root of 49?

or

How many perfect squares are greater than 8 but less than 51?


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> An *exercise* consists of more than one problem.



Why can't an exercise consist of / be just one problem?


----------



## elroy

Mjolnir said:


> Why can't an exercise consist of / be just one problem?


 Because in that case, I would just call it a problem. 

Perhaps that's just a personal preference.  I was sharing what I would immediately think of upon hearing the various terms.  In any case, you can't go wrong if you call a single problem a problem.


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> In any case, you can't go wrong if you call a single problem a problem.





To me, exercise sounds more "scientific" than problem, so I'd probably call a math problem an exercise (if it's just an equation or something without too many words ).

I guess it is just a personal preference


----------



## cfu507

I thought that exercise means practice. תרגיל שפירושו אימון


----------



## Mjolnir

Exercise is both a noun and a verb, we used the noun in this thread.

זה גם שם עצם וגם פועל, השתמשנו פה בשם העצם.​


----------



## cfu507

Hi Mjolnir, I meant the noun too: the activity of exerting your muscles in various ways to keep fit, for example.


----------



## elroy

That is another meaning that the word has.


----------

